# limits on whiting



## Red 80 (Jan 14, 2008)

I noticed in the 2008 Florida Fishing Regulations, in the species column, Whiting is not listed. Is there another name for this fish, and are there any limits? thanks


----------



## Red 80 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks whalersailor! Didn't have time to read the fine print cuz I was too busy lookin at the fish on the list.


----------

